# Costume racist?



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My advice (which you make take or leave) is stay away from blackface & the dreadlock wig. You can still do a great voodoo witch without both of those things.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

there was a time when the answer would have been, "if you have to ask, it's probably not a good idea," but in an age of internet outrage, everything is called into question. 

i think the thing to ask yourself is, "would a reasonable person find this offensive?" you can find someone out there who would be offended by anything, but i think there's still a measure of objectivity to what is and isn't offensive. if it feels wrong to you, don't do it. if it feels okay, do it and don't worry what the fringe will think.


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

RCIAG said:


> My advice (which you make take or leave) is stay away from blackface & the dreadlock wig. You can still do a great voodoo witch without both of those things.


I was NEVER doing blackface the makeup is going to just old woman and the dreadlock wig will have moss with green and blue highlight and snakes. if its ok I will post a pic or what I have done so far


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Pics help, but I would ask why "Voodoo"? 

If you're concerned, sounds like you wouldn't be too far off from going the Slavic Bone Mother, Yaga Baba. Ditch the dreads for just a good old person wig (or if you can mussy up your own hair)


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah definitely stay away from black face. But dreads? Go for it. Despite what you hear on social media about cultural appropriation (made up bs word IMHO), African Americans and people of color do not culturally own dreadlocks. Sure it was made famous by Jamaicans. But have ya ever seen a caveman - dreads man. Dreadlocks go back way before Jamaicans made it cool.


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

here is the costume. please note the costume is not complete when my friend said it looked racist I stopped working on it. also I did not shave or put on the make up is just want to show you costume for now so what do you think does it look racist? thinks


----------



## Oleguy (Aug 7, 2017)

So far, I can see nothing racist about what you have on. Others are right about how things in today's world are interpreted. Since this is a costume, many people will see you and have their own opinions about it. Be aware and be careful.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

I AM SORRY! But it is Halloween and a costume. Ask that person if they like Pirates of the Carribean and if they say yes then they are a Hippocrit. Because it has a Voodoo woman in it. I mean get a life.....it is a COSTUME. Go ask a transgender if they are offended by it. You are a man dressing as a woman. Chances are they wont be. I say go for it as it is a cool costume. If that person is offended then tell them to not come over. I mean caucasion people dress like Bob Marley, Micheal Jackson, President Obama, just to name a few. Does that make their costumes Racist? No! GO FOR IT It is Halloween where people can be anything they want!


----------



## Oleguy (Aug 7, 2017)

That may be how it used to be, but in today's world, it's not quite the same. For some people, most everything anyone does is offensive. That's just how it is.One year I went to a gathering dressed as a pimp. Even though I was not in blackface, some people were offended. When questioned about it, I said not all pimps were black or white. It just goes to show how some people make wrong assumptions based on "their" believes, right or wrong. It wasn't always like that, but everything is politicized these days. Unfortunately even Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love it!!

Once you add in the moss & other stuff it's not gonna look as dread-y, plus you still have your beard so I say go for it & don't shave, it would be so much cooler with a beard!! Or at the very least don't lose all of the beard, leave a wispy goatee or something like that. I can't wait to see it finished too. 

Just a suggestion but if you're going for an old lady look, no old lady has boobs that high so you may wanna hang those suckers a little lower & flatter. I mean think about it, she's been in a swamp for a while, I'm sure bras aren't a priority for her so yeah, a lot lower & saggier.


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

RCIAG said:


> I love it!!
> 
> Once you add in the moss & other stuff it's not gonna look as dread-y, plus you still have your beard so I say go for it & don't shave, it would be so much cooler with a beard!! Or at the very least don't lose all of the beard, leave a wispy goatee or something like that. I can't wait to see it finished too.
> 
> Just a suggestion but if you're going for an old lady look, no old lady has boobs that high so you may wanna hang those suckers a little lower & flatter. I mean think about it, she's been in a swamp for a while, I'm sure bras aren't a priority for her so yeah, a lot lower & saggier.


when I read your post I laughed so hard about the boobs. I never thought about them being to high or young. how can I make them lower and look older looking thanks for pointing it out to me


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

Get a real bra and fill it. Take a cue from real life, Look at pictures of old ladies and see where their boobs sit.


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

chachabella said:


> Get a real bra and fill it. Look at old ladies and see where their boobs sit in real life.


it is a real bra just big it is a 44DDD. I did not know they even came that BIG got it at a thrift store. I may need to go down a lot of sizes


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

Well you have it sitting WAY HIGHER than women have their boobs. In reality gravity takes control and they literally hang to the navel sometimes. Loosen the straps all the way. Don't have it sitting up in your arm pits. Put the band under your sternum.

https://i.pinimg.com/736x/c3/35/12/c33512df1fc97b4fd6cfd971ef719b6b--sexy-granny-on-holiday.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/2e/e6/cb/2ee6cbf6c6bd100374cd44043de058e4.jpg

http://image1.masterfile.com/getIma...wMDAwMDA=AAif4i/700-00088923en_Masterfile.jpg


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Treehouse, the costume is AMAZING, the theme is great. HOWEVAH.....You *DO *reside in Alabama. Depending on your neighbourhood and your guests, you may upset a few people. Avoid black face altogether. Be Politically Correct at all times, and I think everything will go smoothly.
As for the bra...like Billy Joel said, " I love you just the way you are."


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, confession time, once upon a time I would've worn a bra that big if not bigger. Thanks to the wonders of plastic surgery I no longer need that size. For reference my surgeon said that for a natural look, nipples should sit between your elbow & shoulder, mid-humerus if you will. 

When you're a naturally larger busted woman, that doesn't happen, they tend to want to point South. Something heavy in the bra will achieve that look. As chachabella posted, move the whole thing lower, let out the straps all the way & stick a couple or grapefruits in there!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Wish I had pics. Long time ago I uh, 'successfully' managed old lady boobs with bags of rice. I wasn't going for that um, volume, however.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Rice would work too, or any cheap heavy grain but rice can be bought in bulk bags at international markets pretty cheaply & when you're done with it you have got a meal!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

rciag said:


> rice would work too, or any cheap heavy grain but rice can be bought in bulk bags at international markets pretty cheaply & when you're done with it you have got a meal!


lmao!!!


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

can any one help me I have run into a small problem with the makeup I was going for a old woman but the prosthetic I order was not good I was to frail to work with so now what do I do? any thoughts


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

What type of prosthetic did you order and what effect are you trying to achieve? (Also, I recommend bird seed and knee high panty hose for boob filling that hangs correctly -- it's an old drag queen trick.)


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

this is what I ordered https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...K9GMQ4ZG&psc=1 it's foam latex


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Aw man, Rufus is cute but that link doesn't work.

You could always just use liquid latex. Pull the skin taut, paint it on & let it dry taut then when you let go it will wrinkle. There are a TON of tutorials on Youtube with latex, without latex, some using just regular makeup. It's a rabbit hole but it's an informative rabbit hole.

Here's one with just regular makeup. And if you don't have any regular makeup, hit up the dollar store for the stuff, that stuff will work well enough for a night.






This one shows the latex stippling use along with makeup under it






Here's one with a latex base with makeup over it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

chachabella said:


> Get a real bra and fill it. Take a cue from real life, Look at pictures of old ladies and see where their boobs sit.


tennis balls in tube socks, honey....tennis balls in tube socks.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

treehouse of horror said:


> I am a 32 years old white guy and one costume I want to do is a Voodoo witch woman the costume is a black dress with a leopard skirt gathered up in the front and a tan shawl skull and bone neckless and bracelets with dreadlock wig with green moss. a friend told me it looks racist I'm not trying to be but what do you think does it sound racist I can post pics later if it helps I just was not shore if I should yet thanks


Good on you for asking first.

Based on what I know from talking to black friends and also reading things black scholars have to say, yes this would be problematic, if not racist. That's not to say you are racist, or that you couldn't tweak the costume. Here are the problems I see:

First, voodoo - it has a misunderstood history, and is talked about in very inaccurate ways. Similar to how people use imagery from Pacific Islander people, if you're going to do something with it, it's best to do some research so you know you're doing something cool and accurate, rather than just offensive.

Leopard skirt and bones - Historically, these design elements have been used to depict black people as 'savages,' and to condense all African culture into one big stereotype (Barely dressed people who live in huts and fend off tigers every day.) I think the bones themselves can be okay depending on how you use them (IE: Don't do a bone through the nose, or other things typically done to make 'witch doctor' costumes and other similar items.) But the tiger print skirt - that doesn't fit in with the southern environments we typically think of creepy voodoo stuff happening, and as far as I can see there's no other reason to have it unless you want to invoke a 'savage' stereotype. When I think of Louisiana and magic, I think of a stereotypical fortune teller set-up, with lots of colorful, fancy fabrics. You could do something like that, or go for something from the environment. Maybe a green/brown matted felt type thing, or something like an old shroud.

Dreadlocks - black people who get angry about white people wearing dreadlocks or using them as costumes are generally upset because they get fired and otherwise punished for having their hair done up naturally - so it gets irritating to see their natural hair used as a play thing by white people. This seems like the universally accepted position on dreadlocks. There is an argument to be made for white people whose hair is also kinky and would do best in a dreadlock style - but given that the costume you're going for is a voodoo witch, the context draws an explicit connection to black people.

You are welcome to dress how you want for your costume, because everyone has different opinions and this is an ongoing conversation. However, if you are worried about hurting people, or if you are worried about getting yelled at or confrontation, I would recommend changing things.

My suggestion would be to consider the character you are portraying. If you haven't got anything beyond "I want to be a voodoo witch priestess," I suggest deepening the character. Why are they wearing what they wear? What is it you really like about the concept? For instance, I love the moss in the hair. Makes me think of something skulking around in a swamp so long that the moss just started taking over. 

You could consider adding some other things that would be found out in a Louisiana swamp. Swamps down south are just inherently creepy (at least to people like me who never go in them), especially when considering going down in them in the dark. So many random things that can eat you - and who knows how many parasites. 

I think your costume looks really great, and in the end it's all about what you want to do to have a good time. I hope my suggestions are helpful in making your final decisions.


----------



## Scarab (Oct 11, 2016)

People are ******* nowadays and get offended by every stupid little thing. You do you. Don't worry about what the idiots say. I see nothing at all wrong with what you're wearing, beyond you're a guy dressing like a women with dreadlocks LOL! 

Scarab


----------



## WHC (Sep 28, 2017)

That costume looks amazing! I'm sure people will be too blown away to think that it's offensive


----------



## Tired_Yeti (Oct 27, 2017)

Too many people have far too much time to get offended about far too many things.

Do what you want and don't chose your path based on trying not to offend anyone. You'll ALWAYS offend SOMEONE SOMEWHERE by whatever you think or do.

I work with mostly (not all, but mostly) black Americans and Nigerian immigrants. They are friends and coworkers. We all part of a big team. I help them as much as I can and I defend them when an inmate becomes aggressive or disrespectful. STILL, one woman who is actually one of my primary assistants, call me a racist because I did not show her pictures of my baby daughter before I showed other people in my office. So people will look for things to be offended about no matter what you do. You cannot win against accusations of "racism". So my advice is to ignore it unless you are in immediate, physical danger from it.

Voodoo comes from places where the residents are primarily darker skinned. If you want an authentic voodoo costume, you'll need to appear darker skinned. I hope you chose to be courageous and authentic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tired_Yeti (Oct 27, 2017)

harboe69 said:


> ...I mean caucasion people dress like Bob Marley, Micheal Jackson, President Obama, just to name a few...


Well, In later life, Michael Jackson appeared Caucasian. Barrack Obama is 50% white and 50% black so he's just as white and he is black. So I'm not sure he (or Michael Jackson) counts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I was in a Mask Shop looking at all of the available masks,when I stopped and could not take my eyes from a mask of a U-bangi ?, the tribe with the plates in their lips.
I cautiously asked the clerk.. "uh, don't Black people get offended by That mask?"
The Cleark's answer was :"No, guess who buys most of these masks?"
"Who?"
"Black people!" (Really?)
This Shop advertised itself as the oldest mask store in the USA, it is in the French quarter, so maybe he knows of what he speaks?

One night my one employee showed up here with a very inexpensive costume, it looked ridiculous on an adult man (older than ME!) I didn't get to see the costume until after we were running awhile.. the first thing I told him about, was the Real rifle he brought to my Haunt.
The next thing was his Casper-Ghost costume didn't fit him (It was a child's costume) so the headpiece was way up, making a point, which made the entire costume look just like a KKK klansman! 
"No rifle! Not that costume--Gone!"
In the Mid-1920s a new doctor arrived in town. W.W.Moore (They called him "Dinty" ) He decided this small town needed a new Men's club, he printed posters had the County Fair Grounds rented-"Free Parking! Said the poster. He was trying to start the KKK here.
It never got "Off the Ground". Too many businessmen had been invited. what do businessmen need and like? Customers!


----------

